# 10 mo old baby, vomiting and fever >24 hours



## Incubator (May 11, 2006)

Ok, so my 10 month old girl started vomiting when we woke up Sunday morning. Every time I thought she was starting to feel better, she'd puke again. She probably vomited 6-8 times yesterday, from 8 am to 8 pm. She had two cases of diarrhea early in the day, and shortly after bedtime last night she started with a fever. I don't know how high it is, but I know what I didn't have to use a blanket last night cause she kept me warm. Around 9 this morning she seemed to be cooler, but when she woke up at 11 she seemed just as hot as she was last night. She is really pretty hot. She has already puked once this morning, and while I'm lucky that my husband is not panicking yet, I need some re-assurance.
I haven't thought about medicating the fever, I'm hoping that it will do its' job and break on its' own. The fever doesn't seem to bother her anyway, she only gets fussy and miserable before she pukes.
Any thoughts? I just need some reassurance, I think, and thoughts about what I can or should do.
I've been nursing her like crazy, but trying to not "over-fill" her because that has been making her puke right after nursing. Last night she nursed just fine and didn't puke, so I know she's holding some things down. I'm also giving her a bottle of cool water so she does't puke on an empty stomach, and what we call "baby crackers" oyster crackers.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Is she having wet diapers? then she isn't getting dehydrated and you are on the right track.


----------



## Incubator (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Is she having wet diapers? then she isn't getting dehydrated and you are on the right track.

Well, her diaper is wet, but I haven't had to change it much today.
Then again, she's been sleeping A LOT. I just nursed her again, and she hasn't puked since the one this morning. Her fever is still very high and she's really passive. She's content to just sit in the bouncy chair (which she never does) and let me rock her to sleep. She didn't show much interest in nursing, but she did take it. She must really feel miserable because she just keeps falling asleep.

I finally found the thermometer, only to find that the battery is dead, and the replacement I bought is either the wrong type, or is a dud because it says low battery when I put it in. I'm trying to find my regular thermometer and my stethoscope. I've been putting cool cloths on her head, and she's not fighting that much either.

The worst part is, my husband left his cell-phone at home today because it's not working, and I have no way to call him if I need him. He's also driving my car (with the car-seats in it) because his truck has a flat.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I might take her in a warm (not cool!) bath. That often makes my kids feel better.

It's good that she's nursing and having wet diapers. Really encourage the nursing. The most immediate concern is dehydration.

I'd be a touch worried if she stays out of sorts too much longer, that's one reason I suggest a bath, change things up a bit, see if she perks.

Encourage nursing more than the water. A little water is fine, but if she's not eating, you don't want her downing a bunch of plain water as it can unbalance electrolytes.

It's so hard when they're sick- and I think puking bugs are the worst- even worse when they're feverish too. Poor bug. Hope she feels better soon!

-Angela


----------



## Incubator (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 









I might take her in a warm (not cool!) bath. That often makes my kids feel better.

It's good that she's nursing and having wet diapers. Really encourage the nursing. The most immediate concern is dehydration.

I'd be a touch worried if she stays out of sorts too much longer, that's one reason I suggest a bath, change things up a bit, see if she perks.

Encourage nursing more than the water. A little water is fine, but if she's not eating, you don't want her downing a bunch of plain water as it can unbalance electrolytes.

It's so hard when they're sick- and I think puking bugs are the worst- even worse when they're feverish too. Poor bug. Hope she feels better soon!

-Angela

Thank you so much, Angela. She woke and nursed again shortly after I posted last. I'm going to let her sleep for awhile longer and then I'll wake her for a bath. Now that she doesn't seem to be vomiting anymore, I'll just give her the water with solids, like I always do, instead of leaving it down where she can get to it.
Yesterday she was just vomiting so much, and I know how much I hate puking on an empty stomach, it is so unpleasant. I was nursing her as much as I could, but sometimes I needed a break, and I wanted her to have something. I figured if she wasn't keeping breastmilk down, she probably wasn't going to keep the water down either, anyway.
She seems to be a litter cooler than she was, but not by much.
Her soft spot isn't sunken in, so I don't think she's dehydrated. She's just feverish and wiped out.







poor baby.
Thank you both for your help.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm dealing with these exact symptoms with my 10 month old. His two older sisters had the same symptoms earlier this week. My 2 year old was sick for about 8 hours. My 6 year old was sick for almost 24 hours and the baby is working on about a day and a half of this. It's hard when they are so lethargic and sick. He's exclusively nursing (no solids yet, strong gag reflex still). He's managing to keep some milk down and he's sleeping a lot. I hope he turns around soon. Poor baby.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Poor babe!

Hope he feels better soon!

-Angela


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks Angela.

He is still throwing up. He's able to keep some breastmilk down occasionally but if he has a large nursing, it's right back up. I am trying to balance it so that he gets frequent small amounts. This is a time where tandem nursing is coming in handy as I can get my 2 year old to nurse a lot of milk off the "top" so to speak, then nurse him on higher calorie hind milk that's not letting down heavily.

I've never seen a dehydrated baby so it's hard to know when there is a problem. I walked over to see my neighbor who used to be a pediatric nurse. She thought his soft spot was a little sunken but that he looked bright and happy with good color. She said a dehydrated baby is lethargic and pale and often not very responsive. We both think he's a little dehydrated. I am keeping such a sharp eye on him. He's constantly in arms (or back in the Ergo carrier) so he's right with me all the time, especially now.

He's making wet diapers too so that is a good sign. His mouth is also wet. I don't know about tears though as he's not cried. See above about always being in arms. This boy wants for nothing!









He's been throwing up since 3:45 am on Friday morning. He has a low fever as well. I'm very trusting that his body can deal with this little virus. I just wish he'd hold down a little more milk than he's been able to.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Poor little bug!

Frequent nursings are the way to go- yay for helpful older-sib tandem nursers!









Hopefully it's over at the 48 hour mark! Stomach bugs seem to last 24 or 48 hours somehow...

-Angela


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

It's over! But not til after I started to get a wee bit little concerned. I have such faith in the body's ability to do what it needs to do. (Remember we were both overdue with these babies and cool about it!) But after almost 2 days of throwing up....one starts to worry just a little when they are so small.

He kept down his 'nurse to sleep milk'. He woke to nurse sometime in the early morning and he was no longer hot so the fever was gone. He got a good tummy full of milk and it stayed down. His soft spot is now flat and normal. It never dipped down much but it did have a little depression.

He's lost some weight. I can tell that just by holding him. His fat padding over his ribs is certainly less. It's a good thing it's Sunday and dh is home. I plan on hanging spending a lot of time nursing and snuggling him today. Dh can entertain the girls who are in the thick of Easter chocolate.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Great news! I would have been worried too. Dehydration can take hold quickly in little ones!

Eat lots of chocolate







up those good fats in your milk







The ears off all the rabbits should be a good start...

-Angela


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Well, he threw up again this morning....URGH! I thought that part was over. I'm nursing in little bits hoping to get small quantities in him at a time. He's not his usual "Boobie Monster" self so he's ok at being evicted from the nipple after a little bit.

Fever seems to be gone still.

As for the bunny ears, they are long gone and Mommy didn't get a chance. I was quickly out done at bunny ears! BUT, I've got plenty of fat on my whole body to spare! I just joined Gold's Gym. I've got to drop a few pounds and I can't do any sort of meaningful cardio walking with a two year old! They have to stop at every rock, stick, bug....you know the deal!


----------

